# Sore riding horse retrained to drive?



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

kateortamar said:


> I have a 18 year old mare who is back sore. I am pretty light and can ride her but I can't do more than trot because she gets sore and she is off balance. I have never driven but I always wanted to learn. I wonder if she would be able to be retrained.



I don't think she is too old to learn something new. If you shoot me a pm, depending on where you are, I can hook you up with some people who drive in the draft community or help you with some resources.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Would you believe horses take to driving faster than riding, because they aren't dealing with rider interference?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*breaking retraining*



kateortamar said:


> I have a 18 year old mare who is back sore. I am pretty light and can ride her but I can't do more than trot because she gets sore and she is off balance. I have never driven but I always wanted to learn. I wonder if she would be able to be retrained.


 no as long as you take your time.
the main rule of thumb is walk before you run start by long reining (long lines) lunging get your horse listening to you and reward him her when she has done well and allways leave a lesson on a good note as your horse will rember the good times.
and if you have a harness lunge your horse with a bit of harness at a time the saddle then the backstrapand crupper then the briching then the collar and races you can attach thm to the briching straps and your horse can feel the briching on her quaters.
and can feel the collar.
michael.


----------



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Would the back soreness be worsend by driving? I figure not.


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

Not if your cart is well balanced and your harness well adjusted. There is very little weight on the horse's back if your cart is well balanced and size appropriate


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I have one already trained to ride too. Is it easier if they already know how to be ridden or harder? 
How about gaited horses? Is there any problem with driving a gaited horse. I can't see that there would be. She is well set in gait and does her paso llano instead of a trot.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*gaited horse*



G8tdh0rse said:


> I have one already trained to ride too. Is it easier if they already know how to be ridden or harder?
> How about gaited horses? Is there any problem with driving a gaited horse. I can't see that there would be. She is well set in gait and does her paso llano instead of a trot.


 hiya there should not be any problems at all you mite beable to slow her down slighley to work and build her mussles up rule of thumb go steady on the highway as not to cause concusion of the feet and i wish you a long and happy time driveing.


----------

